

Trello rhymes with . .? - TucsonTerry

Does Trello rhyme with &quot;mayo&quot; or &quot;hello?&quot; Seriously, I am vary excited about the product and want to tell others without saying it wrong.
======
Eleopteryx
Never really even considered an alternative pronunciation. Fog Creek Software
is located in NY so I'm going to guess a straightforward American-English
pronunciation.

------
omgmog
I've always said it like "Mellow", "Yellow", "Jello", "Hello", etc.

------
BorisMelnik
bello, bellow, belo, cello, celo, delo, fellow, kellow, mello, mellow, melo,
pellow, quello, stello, strehlow, strelow, tello, velo, yellow

I came up with all of these from the web without any help.

------
tiagotalbuquerq
"Tréllo" it sounds little italian to me :)

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Exactly, like limoncello

------
lsemel
It rhymes with fellow, bellow, mellow.

------
saluki
Hello Trello . . .

------
mkempe
Yello.

